# Tuning



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

To my knowledge, the stock Diesel ECU has yet to be cracked. Encryption is a bitch!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's been cracked by Fleece and allegedly a guy in the UK which requires sending it away.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

So there are companies that clearly have gained access. Nobody knows if they've release self tuning software or anything that isn't a brainless tune upload? I am not a fan of this brainless idea of tuning. It's absolutely TERRIBLE for the community.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> So there are companies that clearly have gained access. Nobody knows if they've release self tuning software or anything that isn't a brainless tune upload? I am not a fan of this brainless idea of tuning. It's absolutely TERRIBLE for the community.


tell us want your idea of a tune should be. then I will tell you mine. your asking us about tunes out there but already saying that there brainless ideas. not sure I follow.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MPGeez said:


> So there are companies that clearly have gained access. Nobody knows if they've release self tuning software or anything that isn't a brainless tune upload? I am not a fan of this brainless idea of tuning. It's absolutely TERRIBLE for the community.


I don't see how it's terrible for the community. That doesn't make much sense. Tunes made by companies that can simply be installed onto your car are great for people who want to get more performance out of their car but don't know how to tune themselves. When it comes to cars like the Diesel Cruze, quite a few things can be harmed if a tune is done wrong, most notably the emissions system.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Their ideas are not brainless. Loading an a b or c map IS. I am looking for custom tuning. I don't want a tune that's designed to work in Colorado, Washington state and Arizona. I want one tuned for my car by me.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> Their ideas are not brainless. Loading an a b or c map IS. I am looking for custom tuning. I don't want a tune that's designed to work in Colorado, Washington state and Arizona. I want one tuned for my car by me.


if your able too do that then all the power to ya....... the tune I have is so much better than the stock tune an better on fuel an feel I don`t need any more than that with stock engine. welcome to the forum.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I never met a tuner I did not like . Just don't add alchohol !


----------

